# Do your preps include pot?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

...or, at least, the means to produce it. We recently did a show on pot and it got me thinking. Like it or not weed does have medicinal applications. In a world where you cant run down to the store to pick up what ails you wouldn't it be smart to have access to weed? It works to manage pain and can help with appetite should you come down with something that makes you lose yours. I'm sure there are many other uses as well.

Putting aside recreational use how do you feel about pot as a prep? It cant be stored long term but you could keep seeds to grow it. What say you PF?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Should I ever be inclined to get into the 420 scene, it would be as a supplier. I'd grow and sell/barter/trade it, but not use it. If some pot-heads are dumb enough to give me water, ammo, food whatever for a buzz, I'd be happy to accommodate them.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not in Alabama. No use in losing everything.
When the Event occurs I'll contact "a guy who knows a guy" for some seeds if it is possible.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Not in Alabama. No use in losing everything.
> When the Event occurs I'll contact "a guy who knows a guy" for some seeds if it is possible.


With the seedless medical weed these days... seeds are very hard to get these days. Most of the growers are using the clone system. Was told so by a friend. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I will be busy taking scalps, raiding preppers, and raping women to worry about MJ..
Honestly, I hadn't thought about he seed, but I should get prepared.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Deebo said:


> I will be busy taking scalps, raiding preppers, and raping women to worry about MJ..
> Honestly, I hadn't thought about he seed, but I should get prepared.


Yup never hurts to have some seeds even if its Mexican or Iowa ditch weed .... you can always make cordage and rope with it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Another fun fact is-

Even if you have seeds that are 30 years old some will still sprout. Keep them in a glass jar at room temp. Same deal...I was told so by a friend.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not currently, but it is not hard to find in MN.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Some reasons to stock up if you can...

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/316999.php


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Another fun fact is-
> 
> Even if you have seeds that are 30 years old some will still sprout. Keep them in a glass jar at room temp. Same deal...I was told so by a friend.


You have lots of "friends".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> You have lots of "friends".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nope it was the same friend I only have one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Who was the dude up in Maine that was a "grower". He was pretty active for a while but I don't remember his "handle". It'd be nice if he would chime in...Asking for a friend...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> It cant be stored long term


Not even in a vacuum sealed container?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> ...I was told so by a friend.


best line every


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

No My Go bag contains a cast iron skillet. I Can cook anything I need in that. Including melting lead if necessary.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No, no use for it. Non THC hemp grows here. All this stuff abut Pot now being so good is BS.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There are plenty of plants that have medicinal uses.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Homeopathic remedies have been around for centuries.
The pharmaceutical industry tries to squash the information because it is bad for their profits.
My wife uses herbal and other remedies on both of us, plus the dogs, chickens, and the horse.
When I get home to my computer I can post some links, if people are interested.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Should I ever be inclined to get into the 420 scene, it would be as a supplier. I'd grow and sell/barter/trade it, but not use it. If some pot-heads are dumb enough to give me water, ammo, food whatever for a buzz, I'd be happy to accommodate them.


Good point. The worlds largest and most lucrative cash crop should make good barter material. I really like the sound of Hempy Buckets and heard some testimonials from old hippies it works well. Now anybody who wants to try it should report back for a few tweaks. Smart thinking on not using it yourself. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/an-idiots-guide-to-hempy.386008/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Another fun fact is-
> 
> Even if you have seeds that are 30 years old some will still sprout. Keep them in a glass jar at room temp. Same deal...I was told so by a friend.


Put a paper towel down in there too to act as a dissicant. Dry and cool is nice.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Who was the dude up in Maine that was a "grower". He was pretty active for a while but I don't remember his "handle". It'd be nice if he would chime in...Asking for a friend...


Your not talking about my cousin Chuck maybe? Hes still in business last I heard. He also raises quail if anybody likes them or their eggs. He has mostly edibles..creams..pills etc..and even a kinky version of beef jerky. Havent been able to get any smoke out of him yet...but he claims to have some. Depends on the symptoms I guess. He dont sell but can take tax deductible donations to buy more supplies to help other suffering folks. Whata guy huh?
https://www.facebook.com/raspberryhill.quailfarm.3


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> ...or, at least, the means to produce it. We recently did a show on pot and it got me thinking. Like it or not weed does have medicinal applications. In a world where you cant run down to the store to pick up what ails you wouldn't it be smart to have access to weed? It works to manage pain and can help with appetite should you come down with something that makes you lose yours. I'm sure there are many other uses as well.
> 
> Putting aside recreational use how do you feel about pot as a prep? It cant be stored long term but you could keep seeds to grow it. What say you PF?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not sure how the rumor got started on the short shelf life. I used to know an old hippy who said it would keep five years if stored in a dried condition in a vacuum sealed bag in the refrigreator. Dont freeze it. That makes the little musrhoom looking trichomes get brittle and break off and go to the bottom of the bag. The Tichomes need to be half clear and half dark at havest time..or so he said. 
https://www.massroots.com/learn/what-are-trichomes/


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ah, the smell of some DANK SKUNK BUD..
I enjoy the smell of green MJ as much as smoking it. 
Once had some "peonia paralyzer" and "moui wowie"..
That was special. It was usually just good old Mexican brick weed. 
Did get into some home grown PINE and some great red hair feathery stuff once..
Or, so I was told, by a friend.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

You should try some Wise County Skunk some time. Thats a wicked two puffer according to the rumors. Anybody dumb enough to sip a little fire water with it was in big trouble.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am thinking I need a better friend. lain:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Another fun fact is-
> 
> Even if you have seeds that are 30 years old some will still sprout. Keep them in a glass jar at room temp. Same deal...I was told so by a friend.


Weed seed germination falls way off at 3 years, almost nil at 5.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Everybody needs some pots.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Weed seed germination falls way off at 3 years, almost nil at 5.


Yup... but some will still sprout.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

There are too many hippies as it is. Why would I want to attract more of the idiots?!?


----------



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

Denton said:


> Not in Alabama. No use in losing everything.
> When the Event occurs I'll contact "a guy who knows a guy" for some seeds if it is possible.


Hey! A fellow Bamian! Good to meet you, friend.

You could always underground cache a small supply of seeds - in a vacuum sealed, air-tight PVC pipe of course - and then they'd be there if you ever needed them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> There are too many hippies as it is. Why would I want to attract more of the idiots?!?


Sounds like somebody is a bit tense and irritable around here. Maybe need a little herbal medication to make grumpy old guys want to run around neeked with the cute little ainmals and hippy chicks. We might should take a vote on this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rebeltaz said:


> Hey! A fellow Bamian! Good to meet you, friend.
> 
> You could always underground cache a small supply of seeds - in a vacuum sealed, air-tight PVC pipe of course - and then they'd be there if you ever needed them.


Heck, the "guy who knows a guy" will provide that and a few jugs of untaxed likker.

It's good to have "*******" friends.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rebeltaz said:


> Hey! A fellow Bamian! Good to meet you, friend.
> 
> You could always underground cache a small supply of seeds - in a vacuum sealed, air-tight PVC pipe of course - and then they'd be there if you ever needed them.


Heck, the "guy who knows a guy" will provide that and a few jugs of untaxed likker.

It's good to have "*******" friends.

Funny how some people assume only hippies use pot. Those who I know who use it are more conservative than those who call them hippies.


----------



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

Denton said:


> Heck, the "guy who knows a guy" will provide that and a few jugs of untaxed likker.
> 
> It's good to have "*******" friends.
> 
> Funny how some people assume only hippies use pot. Those who I know who use it are more conservative than those who call them hippies.


You know what Bocephus said.. "A country boy can survive"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rebeltaz said:


> You know what Bocephus said.. "A country boy can survive"


Bocephus has been known to hunt in the area, as a matter of fact. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Pot? If I had one to piss in, sure.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Me? no, have better stuff.

It is legal here now, pot store opened up last fall two towns over, did two million dollars in sales the first week.

Averages four million a month now.

They put in a shuttle bus to handle traffic from the parking lot.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Not sure, But I think in NM you can grow X amount of plants. No license, no prescription.
My job frowns on it, so I don't toke...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The latest rumor I heard from Colorado is the local entrepreneurs are coming up with better and cheaper stuff than they got at the guvment stores. Surely that aint right.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> The latest rumor I heard from Colorado is the local entrepreneurs are coming up with better and cheaper stuff than they got at the guvment stores. Surely that aint right.


Back in the day, homegrown was better than store brought today. Even the hippies said so.

Think about a home grown tomater, and one from a supermarket.

But you need the right seeds.....


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Nope, not at all.


----------

